# leucistic carpet python



## ghosts (Jul 11, 2012)

Ruby-eyed Paradox Lucistic Jaguar carpet python part 1 - YouTube
Henry Piorun views his Lucy/Albino Carpet Python and his latest clutch of Stimsons pythons - YouTube

both animals are paradox and it seems to cancels out the fatal gene somehow. maybe we can produce leucistic carpets?


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jul 11, 2012)

That vid was posted 2 years ago, I am almost certain I read somewhere it died after a short while.
Same as the one that was posted last year


----------



## ghosts (Jul 11, 2012)

henry's is very much still alive and kicking also it was produced from using a jag male 100% het albino and a jag female with no albino in her at all.... not sure about the other tho


----------



## junglepython2 (Jul 11, 2012)

That one's more albino then Lucy especially around the head, I'm guessing that's the only reason its still alive.


----------



## ghosts (Jul 11, 2012)

will be good to see what happens once henry breeds it.


----------



## Venomous1111 (Jul 11, 2012)

According to his site it's still kicking but has some "jag weirdness" in other words neuro issues.

Henry Piorun Reptiles-Canadian Reptile Breeder


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jul 11, 2012)

junglejags said:


> View attachment 258739
> henry's is very much still alive and kicking also it was produced from using a jag male 100% het albino and a jag female with no albino in her at all.... not sure about the other tho



Thanks for correcting me, I could have sworn I read it died, I must have read about another lucy


----------



## ghosts (Jul 12, 2012)

does anyone know what happen to the first one (ruby eyed) a guy from uk pythons claims he has seem it as an adult but i cant find anyone else that can confirm it


----------



## Rissi (Jul 12, 2012)

Wow is it just me or does the first one really have the colouring of a farm pig?


----------



## ghosts (Jul 12, 2012)

do they die because they are under developed eg lung or heart not formed correctly or is it the neruo problem where the brain just stops sending signals?


----------



## Snake-Supplies (Jul 12, 2012)

Maybe it just needs an asthma puffer, or some steriods to strengthen the muscles.

Someone is going to steal my idea now and make millions.


----------



## Skelhorn (Jul 12, 2012)

Haha love the post on the stimson one....2.58 minutes...top left hand corner...best part. Of course that relates to the female and her top 

Awesome vids tho!


----------



## Frozenmouse (Jul 12, 2012)

As someone already said much more albino than leucistic, and this is most likely the reason it is still alive, i am pretty sure this mutation is called chimera, which is when twins rejoin/don't split correctly at early development stages. With the different sections of the animal having different dna.


----------



## ghosts (Jul 12, 2012)

Frozenmouse said:


> As someone already said much more albino than leucistic, and this is most likely the reason it is still alive, i am pretty sure this mutation is called chimera, which is when twins rejoin/don't split correctly at early development stages. With the different sections of the animal having different dna.


 i agree with you the reason its still alive imo is because the albino is present. i dont think its as simple as chimera as only the father carried the albino gene and the mother was just jag, so the animal shouldnt display albino.... also you have put photos up of pied animals which is a variation of the albino gene and not chmera. im thinking paradox albinos may hold the key to breeding leucistic carpets.


----------



## Frozenmouse (Jul 12, 2012)

The zorst is chimera,Pretty sure that "pied /sunglow" ball is chimera also I am not sure about the half lutino half normal black cockatoo but pretty sure it is an example of chimera also. Pied is a name for a color morph , chimera is a genetic condition.


----------



## ghosts (Jul 12, 2012)

ill pm you


----------



## ZackBeaven (May 8, 2013)

thought this thread needs a bump would like to know if there is anything still happening with this


----------



## thomasssss (May 8, 2013)

ZackBeaven said:


> thought this thread needs a bump would like to know if there is anything still happening with this


the one of henry poiruns has died , i saw him confirm it on another vid , cant be bothered finding it at the moment though , sorry  its on youtube though


----------



## ZackBeaven (May 9, 2013)

thomasssss said:


> the one of henry poiruns has died , i saw him confirm it on another vid , cant be bothered finding it at the moment though , sorry  its on youtube though


Thanks mate can't say I'm suprised thoe


----------



## thomasssss (May 9, 2013)

ZackBeaven said:


> Thanks mate can't say I'm suprised thoe


no worries , i remember on his vid he mentioned that one day it appeared fine and the next it was found dead cant say ive got any idea as to why they keep dying though leave that up to those who are actually breeding them


----------



## Justdragons (May 9, 2013)

i thought for a sec it said henery had died.. thought to myself gteez everyone is being awful casual about this..


----------



## MyMitchie (May 9, 2013)

The zorse is just a zebra cross a paint horse.


----------



## ZackBeaven (May 9, 2013)

I wonder if he has continued pairing those 2 snakes the theory that I have it that the "non het for albino" snake was carrying a recessive allelic gene which created a different form of albino witch combined with the leucistic to create the paradox any how if it arised in a snake without the leucistic gene there could be something amazing


----------

